Ask HN: Why there are students that want to use Node.js in their project? - cfarre
======
Klathmon
To learn it?

There's a lot of buzz around node right now. And whether you think it's good
or bad, having them try it themselves can be a valuable learning experience.

Assuming you are a "teacher" of some kind, let them try it, and have them
learn the benefits and pain points of it themselves. Ask them why they want to
use it, and have them weigh what they thought it would be like vs what they
actually got.

------
GrumpyYoungMan
You've provided insufficient context to make a hypothesis. However, a possible
explanation is that so they can claim some experience with Node.js on their
résumé after graduating, since that is one of the major frameworks currently
in vogue.

